# Tubeless Dichtmilch aus Kleidung entfernen



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Gestern ist es passiert, ich musste einen Schlauch einziehen da der Riss in der Flanke zu groß war.
Abartige sauerei wie ich feststellen musste. Jetzt hab ich an meiner Hose Überreste der Milch kleben und ich könnt brechen da es beim waschen nicht rausging. 
Dr. Beckmann gegen Tubeless Mich gibts wohl nicht


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. März 2015)

... kommt jetzt noch auf den Stoff der Hose an? Bei allem was Flüssigkeit nicht aufsaugt gilt das Gleiche wie bei Felgen, Reifen & Co... das tubeless Dichtmittel (aus)trocknen lassen und dann lässt sich es am Besten durch wegrubbeln entfernen. Viel Spaß!(... den hatte ich auch schon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2015)

Danke werde ich dann wohl haben


----------



## NoNameBrand (23. August 2018)

Gibt es auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Ich habe schon fast alle Fleckenentferner durch probiert  Nichts  Der Fleck geht nicht raus. Stoff ist G1000 von Fjällräven. Helle Hose


----------



## itchyp (15. April 2020)

Ich hatte heute meine erste leichte Panne mit Tubeless und weiß jetzt ganz genau, was ich morgen wieder zurück bauen werde, nämlich auf Schlauch. Was für eine Sauerei. Bis ich das Loch bemerkt hatte und erstmal zum Stehen gekommen bin, da hat das Hinterrad natürlich min. 10 Umdrehungen gemacht und mich und das Bike richtig schön eingesaut. Meine Klamotten sind nach dem ersten Waschgang nicht sauber geworden und am Bike musste ich ewig schrubben, bis ich das Zeug halbwegs entfernt hatte. Ich kann garnicht fassen, wer sich so einen Quatsch ausgedacht hat - fahren die alle nackt oder sind denen die Klamotten völlig egal. Die Vorteile dieses Tubeless-Schwachsinns kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen aber wenn der Preis eines jeden Loches so eine Sauerei ist, dann flick ich aber definitiv lieber meinen Schlauch. Tubeless = der dämlichste Trend der Bikeindustrie, auf den ich bis jetzt rein gefallen bin.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (15. April 2020)

itchyp schrieb:


> Tubeless = der dämlichste Trend der Bikeindustrie, auf den ich bis jetzt rein gefallen bin.


? ? ? ? ? ? . Tröste Dich: Du bist nicht allein.


----------



## Milsani (15. April 2020)

ProTipp: Immer im Honk-Style starten, dann sind Tubeless Flecken ein Mode-Upgrade - man wird dich bewundern!

M.


----------



## itchyp (15. April 2020)

Ohne quatsch, ich habe so die Schnauze voll von dem Schei55, dass ich gerade mein neues Ghost SLAMR inseriert habe...(ist mein voller Ernst)


----------



## roundround (15. April 2020)

itchyp schrieb:


> oder sind denen die Klamotten völlig egal.


Ja! 
Im Gegensatz zu Platten ja. 
Die paar Flecken.


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. April 2020)




----------



## itchyp (15. April 2020)

Ich muss natürlich gestehen, dass ich die Überlegung schon länger hatte (2. Kind, wenig Zeit und hier in der Gegend kann man auch nicht wirklich fahren) aber das was mir heute passiert ist, interpretiere ich als längst fälligen Arschtritt das Hobby einfach abzustoßen (und nur noch Touren zu fahren aber dafür brauchts kein MTB). Das hat in dem Thread aber eigentlich keine Relevanz. Ich wollte mich eigentlich nur über die Sauerei auskotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (15. April 2020)

Hattest nur n schlechten Start....


----------



## HaiRaider66 (18. Juli 2020)

Gibt es immer noch keinen Pro-Tip zum entfernen solcher Flecken?


----------



## tonyburgos (24. Juli 2020)

Meine Klamotten sind nach dem ersten Waschgang nicht sauber geworden und am Bike musste ich ewig schrubben, bis ich das Zeug halbwegs entfernt hatte. Ich kann garnicht fassen, wer sich so einen Quatsch ausgedacht hat - fahren die alle nackt oder sind denen die Klamotten völlig egal


----------



## BenMT (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte mal einen kleinen Fleck, den habe ich mit Kernseife entfernen können.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juli 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Gibt es immer noch keinen Pro-Tip zum entfernen solcher Flecken?


Fleckenschere.


----------



## --- (24. Juli 2020)

tonyburgos schrieb:


> fahren die alle nackt oder sind denen die Klamotten völlig egal


Vielleicht passen die besser auf wo sie hin spritzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoi0815 (27. Juli 2020)

Für den Rahmen wurde in einem anderen Thread Folgendes empfohlen:

https://www.amazon.de/3M-Reiniger-L...show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews 

Aber ja. Milch auf der Kleidung sieht schon kacke aus.


----------



## Deleted 551950 (27. Juli 2020)

Ist der tonyburgos = itchyp ?


----------



## Toolkid (27. Juli 2020)

In Zukunkft mit Trachtenlederhose fahren. Je ranziger die aussieht, desto zünftiger ist sie.


----------



## Osti (27. Juli 2020)

Dichtmilch in der Kleidung.... pfffft, Anfänger! Krieg das Zeug mal aus den Haaren, Bart und von den Armen runter


----------



## Martinwurst (27. Juli 2020)

Was nutzt ihr für Dichtmilch??
Oder meint ihr Motorrad-Kettenspray?

Solange man Stan's oder Docblue nicht ein paar Wochen eintrocknen lässt, kriegt man die aus Kleindung und selbst vom Bike easy ab.
Selbst nach ein paar Wochen Trocknungszeit konnt ich die vom Fahrrad immer noch abrubbeln.
Bei Klamotten würd ich es möglichst zeitnah machen.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (27. Juli 2020)

Continental Revo Sealant.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Juli 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> ... Solange man Stan's oder Docblue nicht ein paar Wochen eintrocknen lässt, kriegt man die aus Kleindung ...


Wie?


----------



## PeterHi (28. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1019076
> 
> Hattest nur n schlechten Start....





tonyburgos schrieb:


> Meine Klamotten sind nach dem ersten Waschgang nicht sauber geworden und am Bike musste ich ewig schrubben, bis ich das Zeug halbwegs entfernt hatte. Ich kann garnicht fassen, wer sich so einen Quatsch ausgedacht hat - fahren die alle nackt oder sind denen die Klamotten völlig egal


Ohne Worte...siehe Beitrag 21...


----------



## Hannes106 (28. September 2020)

Servus,

habe meine Hose zweimal hintereinander in Klinovec ordentlich eingesaut mit Muc Off Dichtmilch.

Leider die Schnitte immer zu spät bemerkt, so dass Bike und Hose ordentlich eingesaut waren. 

Ich habe jetzt schon so viel probiert die Flecken raus zu bringen.....diverse Fleckenentferner, Isopropanol, Bügeln mir Papier, Einfrieren, zum Schluss noch den Teer und Baumharzentferner....
Leider nur minimale Besserung. 

Hat jemand hierfür die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau?  

Tubeless schön und gut, aber wenn das jedesmal so eine Sauerei wird überlege ich wieder umzurüsten auf Schlauch. Wobei ich mit Schlauch niemals die Abfahrten noch komplett runter gekommen wäre. 

Danke

Grüße
Hannes


----------

